
Ask HN: How Do You Share HN? - Something1234
When you share a story on HN, do you include the HN thread or just the story?
======
DiabloD3
The thread if the thread actually improves on the story ( _especially_ when
it's HN shitting on how bad a story is, which usually results on stories
getting flagged off the front page), I'll link to it.

Else, just the story.

